# 100iu box hyge



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

A friend of mine has 100iu boxes of hygetropen???I did,nt think they made 100iu boxes with 10iu,s per bottle.He has a good link and allways has good pharma gh and generic gh.Are they fake???????

Thanks in advance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are fake mate...the original and the hyge made by Dr Lin are both 200iu's and neither make 100iu's although hygene make Getropin which is 100iu's


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

cheers paul i,ll have another look to see if they were getropin.I,m sure they were 100iu hyge.I,ll tell him there basicaly blue tops..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

They were probably Getropin then mate, if they have like a little tick embossed on the lid then they are getropin, although this recently changed to say getropin on the lid.....either are good, in fact using it myself now.....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers i,ll double check in the morning.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I checked today.And they were hygetropen 100iu box.GEneric for sure you think.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

well hygetropin do not do 100 iu mate, so it's not legit and is probably just trading off the name.....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah thought so mate.Cheers


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> although hygene make Getropin which is 100iu's


And G-tropin now as well.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pete are you saying Hyge make G-Tropin?? - why do you think this (if thats what you are impyling)

my understanding is they only make one 100iu product Getropin....


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

noel said:


> Pete are you saying Hyge make G-Tropin?? - why do you think this (if thats what you are impyling)
> 
> my understanding is they only make one 100iu product Getropin....


The dude i get my hgh from gets direct from the factory (not posting sources just informing you how i know) i was talking with him about Hyges etc then the subject turned to G-Tropin, i said whats the score with these, he said G-Tropin Hyges and Getropin all come from the same guy same factory. Ive no reason not to beleive the guy as he has been nothing short of honest the whole time ive known him.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hygene do not make g-tropin mate.....your man is filling you full of sh1t.....hygene make, hyge, getropin, lumatropin, HCG, and MT2....some people say anything to sell their gear dude.......such as buy direct from the factory lmao


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

G Tropin is a very english looking brand IMO of someone using Jintropins name to sell some GH....


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Hygene do not make g-tropin mate.....your man is filling you full of sh1t.....hygene make, hyge, getropin, lumatropin, HCG, and MT2....some people say anything to sell their gear dude.......such as buy direct from the factory lmao


He may be, as most suppliers do, but for the prices he sells at (inc getropin & hyge) he would be making zero profit if he wasnt purchasing direct. All checked out as well so not fake. Yes they are all sales men at the end of the day, but i dont buy massive amounts from him either so hes not sales pitching me. I did try the lumatropin but not long enough to really gauge how good it was. I stick with genos now, i lnow exactly what im getting :thumbup1:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm being told that Hyge now comes in 100iu, I'll try and get this confirmed but it does come from a very reliable source.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

like to see a pic....

quite why they would offer a 10iu product (when they already have one which they have branded differently - getropin) and use the name of their 8iu product (which has a solid market rep) is a little strange... but still ..... certainly interested to see some proof...


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Harry said:


> I'm being told that Hyge now comes in 100iu, I'll try and get this confirmed but it does come from a very reliable source.


My supplier also has hyges in 100iu. Havent used them this is jsut what i know he carries. Ill see if i can get some pics off him and up here.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I cant really ask some-one to photo there product.If you get my drift...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

just asked my source, who is in china and they don't apparently....If there is 100 iu hyge then he reckons they are probably from lin (undergound hyge) as his answer to hygene's getropin.....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

just been offered the 10iu Hyge too... awaiting a pic etc of it so we can have a look...but this guy is adament that they are branded Hygetropin and are 10iu...... his connection is the 'Lin' Hyge so this would make sense with Robsta's above post... but awaiting more info..


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

any bumps for this thread guys

im suppose to be leaving in 2 hours to get 8 boxes

and the guy just said they are now in 10iux10

is it fake is it just not pharma grade

anyone tried and tested it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hygene do not make a 100 iu hyge as far as i know....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've had both boxes... hygene and the dr lin line... never seen 100IU's?

only 200IU


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ut hygene is now split into 3 diff companies...hygene, bio hygene and I think lin is now a part of it, so it could come from lin as his answer to getropin.....it will probably be ok tbh...I'll mail my china guy to confirm...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There is a 100 hyge circulating and its legit. I would trust the guy that told me.

Gonna try and get a box to put a pic up and try for myself.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> There is a 100 hyge circulating and its legit. I would trust the guy that told me.


Me too.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mmm I would prefer 10iu's to the current 8iu I am running.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

couldnt get a pic but my source didnt have any left, but assures me they are kosher.... his 200iu Hyge is the 'copy' or Hgetropin stamped on the lid type...so would imagine its from Lin (due to being the same chinese source) as Robsta points out


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> mmm I would prefer 10iu's to the current 8iu I am running.


why not use getropin then...it's made by hygene and is licensed.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive just been offerd these also do we no if their any good yet???


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

be nice to see a pic. ;-)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

if it's by lin then it would be good mate....unlicensed but good nonetheless...I'd use it anyhow.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

if it has the holograms then it is indeed lins......it's unlicensed and counterfeit, but does contain gh and is still good to use......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

this was what my guy in china where i get my gh for myself sent from.....I had to edit names and sites out for obvious reasons..

100iu hygetropin ?

are you sure it is hygetropin? or it is hypertropin?

i have never heared 100iu hygetropin...

if it is hypertropin,

i know some info,

it is from the company who own www.*********, the UG lab, it is

a OEM project, the *********** make for it, their boss is david

ga******...

now four company works with hygetropin (hygene), ***********,

**********, ********* and Kefei hgh...

if you want any more info, you can ask me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if this is being produced by theis david guy then steer clear he is a scammer


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought 200iu of turquoise topped, lid says 8iu hygetropin. They're vacuum sealed, and came in a plain white box with no labels.

The source, good guy, well respected round my way says that's how they are being shipped now due to too many customs seizures, but offered to provide me the labels. At the time said don't worry about it.

Any thoughts??

Second question. Do the side effects vary from brand to brand, or is it that the quality is different and what is 8iu of one might be 5iu in another but called 8iu? Are side effects always the same at the same dose?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^ that doesnt sound right at all mate. but possible i suppose


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have heard that they do get shipped in plain white boxes unlabelled then you get the boxes all flat packed...and you make them up when over here...I have heard this from 2 of my suppliers..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

this is true....to get them out out china. which if caught they will get severely punished, they label it as something elses, so have to ship the boxes and labels seperately....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> if this is being produced by theis david guy then steer clear he is a scammer


I never knew that mate, but don't use it amyway so not bothered at all......made a complee fcuk up today....I went to take some clen this morning, but being half fcuked from my weekend on the lash, I took some sleeping tablets by mistake.....so had to take day off work, and amo off to bed if I can m ake it up the stairs...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is the funniest thing i have heard for years...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

read the male animal it gets better


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> I never knew that mate, but don't use it amyway so not bothered at all......made a complee fcuk up today....I went to take some clen this morning, but being half fcuked from my weekend on the lash, I took some sleeping tablets by mistake.....so had to take day off work, and amo off to bed if I can m ake it up the stairs...


Sounds like a sid the sexist story I read once where he takes NIAGRA instead of VIAGRA

NIAGRA is a laxative and he takes loads lol.

Robsta the sexist lol


----------



## ktmrider45 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi guys im new to this fourm and new to bodybuilding i went halfs with a mate on a box of hygetropin 200iu box i checked the label and there real ( well is says ) now we are on the 2nd box but now hes given us 2 box's of 100iu we have checked the codes on these and they say there real ??? we havent seen hardly any effects atall yet but have been sleeping well ??? how long does hgh take to work and should i be taking it with a steroid ??


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

the hygetropin company that makes the pin wheel hgh are producing hgh in 5iu and 2.5iu now so maybe this is the reasoning behind the 100iu boxes

if u go to the site u will see a photo of the new kit there, totally different to the packing we get here

the original maker of hygetropin site not lins site


----------



## ktmrider45 (Aug 13, 2009)

also for the first half of course we were taking 3iu aday now we are taking 8iu every other day now we have started taking 10iu every other day as we have these new box's of 100iu 20 vials 10iu in a bottle

**********************Dont be a fool**************************


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ktmrider45 said:


> hi guys im new to this fourm and new to bodybuilding i went halfs with a mate on a box of hygetropin 200iu box i checked the label and there real ( well is says ) now we are on the 2nd box but now hes given us 2 box's of 100iu we have checked the codes on these and they say there real ??? we havent seen hardly any effects atall yet but have been sleeping well ??? how long does hgh take to work and should i be taking it with a steroid ??





ktmrider45 said:


> also for the first half of course we were taking 3iu aday now we are taking 8iu every other day now we have started taking 10iu every other day as we have these new box's of 100iu 20 vials 10iu in a bottle
> 
> **********************Dont be a fool**************************


firstly don't discuss prices on the board...

as for how long it will take to see gains well you should see improved sleep, skin etc after about 2-3 weeks but fatloss and muscle gain takes much longer...


----------



## ktmrider45 (Aug 13, 2009)

ok sorry about the prices some people are on about the 100iu box's and the 200iu box's ill get both pics up tomorow.... do you think taking 10 iu every other day is to much i hear sooo much about how to take it what to take it with how much to take and i dont no who to belive !!!


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> if this is being produced by theis david guy then steer clear he is a scammer


If its the same da**d g****a then yes hes a BIG time scammer.


----------



## ktmrider45 (Aug 13, 2009)

cant get pics atm im using the 100iu box's still getting dead arms and sleeping well looks like its working ok for me how will i tell if this DAVID guy makes them ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

petethemanc said:


> If its the same da**d g****a then yes hes a BIG time scammer.


yes it is david garcia and yes agreed he is a scammer


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd never heard of him before.....what's he done to warrant the label??


----------



## Romeo1436114650 (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry mate....you cannot post that.....read the rules


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I'd never heard of him before.....what's he done to warrant the label??


He has various jintopin rip off sites registered to him, and ships bunk gear (if you are unlucky enough) sometimes nothing at all. I beleive Gensci had him and his sites on their scammer list. He also had a revitropin site up which was fake as well.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, all I can say is I'm glad I don't get my gh fom him ten....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so do we no if these are any good then the 100iu kits?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

we do seem to have discovered that

1.100iu Kits are not official (i.e GMP) Hyge - but appear to be legit GH - but no one has actually used

2. the Legit Hyge now make 2.5iu, 5iu and 8iu (in different colour boxes) as per their website - so that will no doubt filter through

3. that you should avoid David Garica as hes a scammer


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you lot buy what you like.....me I'll stick with the gmp, hygene hyge thank you very much........


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i just bought some 100iu kits of 10ius the bloke i got them of said they are legit he using them himself he got two shows comming up which he said would mess is prep up totaly,he had good few grand with him yesterday a few boys are having it of him,everything i had of him in past bin spot on,he still got some 200iu kits he said he have them back and swap them,obviously i owe him more money,but he said if i had any doubts,cos he knows they ok, iam just confused,ive posted about this myself and most said they fake,but i do trust this guy and like i said on my post he spot on chap and a well known bb!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hes going to say their good if he is selling them tho surely.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> hes going to say their good if he is selling them tho surely.


yeh i know but like i said he offered to swap them,when i questioned him on it,i forgot to say i went on the hygetropin website ****************** and i entered the serial no: in and it said it was legit it was real!


----------



## wand-silva1 (Aug 17, 2009)

has any one established if these HYGETROPIN 100 iu kits have real GH in them.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

sorrry Wand no one has lab tested them, ive seen the boxes, they look Lin like in terms of the name, bottle, a certain web address....but apart from that nothing

..nice to see you posting though, and that the Hyge 100s are in Vegas / Curitiba;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wand-silva1 said:


> has any one established if these HYGETROPIN 100 iu kits have real GH in them.


thes are produced by the hygetropin set up by Dr Lin his copy of the HYge 200iu boxes are decent there is no reason to believe these are not ....i do know a few who have used them with good effect


----------



## wand-silva1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thes are produced by the hygetropin set up by Dr Lin his copy of the HYge 200iu boxes are decent there is no reason to believe these are not ....i do know a few who have used them with good effect


thanks for that pscarb, ive used the 200iu kits and was good i got the sides and benefits but have been offered 100iu kits thats the only ones that are available to me a the moment so looks like im going to try them.


----------



## wand-silva1 (Aug 17, 2009)

noel said:


> sorrry Wand no one has lab tested them, ive seen the boxes, they look Lin like in terms of the name, bottle, a certain web address....but apart from that nothing
> 
> ..nice to see you posting though, and that the Hyge 100s are in Vegas / Curitiba;-)


no problem noel i will test and if no good i will give the knock out and stick to the chicken and rice:wink:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cool,cheers Paul....they definately looked the part (i.e Lins) but had yet to know anyone who had used....


----------



## wand-silva1 (Aug 17, 2009)

just remembered if the security code checks out ok on the certain site does that not show is ok or am i being somewhat naive


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Jesus, This whole hyge f**** getts funnier by the day.

IMO I would choose Pharma (if your finances would allow) They are far superior to all other chinese GH, GMP licenced or not.

I never get CTS off pharma but I always do from hyge and blues.

The blues from the Kefei Factory are excellent and the best option if cost is an issue.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

redman said:


> Jesus, This whole hyge f**** getts funnier by the day.
> 
> IMO I would choose Pharma (if your finances would allow) They are far superior to all other chinese GH, GMP licenced or not.
> 
> ...


Does not having a GMP mean it is indeed pharma and not generic???

Never had a problem with hyge myself. But never used kefei generic blues, so can't comment on them


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

redman said:


> I never get CTS off pharma but I always do from hyge and blues.


I've heard this before. What do you suppose is the reason for that ?


----------



## PITBULL1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Robsta is the hypertropin any good to use and safe? I. Have 2 boxes. In my fridge right now


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------

